# Let's talk shotgun chokes!



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright guys, im thinking I'm gonna turn my dads old Remington 1100 classic trap into a yote gun to use along side my new rifle! What would be the right choke for yotes and something that's around or under $50 would be great! Gotta love a 16 year old budget! Haha.

So gimme some good ideas! Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have the choke tubes ?


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Doh! What's that? I gotta lot of learning to do


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Youngdon, let me put it this way. I have a Remington 1100 with the standard choke in it. And I would like to install a choke that would be sufficient for coyotes. What are the steps to take to do this and how much do you think it will cost?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Your best bet is to take the gun and pattern it just like you would for turkey or waterfowl. Shoot several loads at 20, 30, 40 yards to see how many pellets you're getting in your pattern. Does your gun shoot the 2 3/4" shells only or does it also shoot 3" and 3 1/2? Try the several different chokes you have to see how much the patterns change. 
I know with my Benelli Nova it prefers #5 Winchester Extended Supreme for turkey and I can go out to 60 yards. When shooting for waterfowl, I know to keep my shots around 45 yards and under for #2 or BBB loads. 
Shooting within the limits of your shotgun makes a big difference between trying to find the animal or DRT (Dead Right There).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Before I spent the $ on a choke system I'd look at how it shot the way it is. I like 0000 buck. Get a large piece of cardboard or a LARGE target made for patterning a shotty and go shoot some. You can shoot a lot for what a choke system would cost. You have to stretch (expand) the end of the barrel and thread it and then buy the tubes. I really have no idea what it would cost and on some guns the barrels are to thin to stretch. iF THAT IS A TRAP MODEL i THINK THEY COME WITH A FULL CHOKE.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lots of good info here! And to my disappointment I just looked it has a improved cylinder in it and doesn't allow screw in chokes!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Improved is fine. Just like Jon said, take it out and try different types of shot at different ranges. You may be surprised at what you find. As don said too. Cheaper than buying a choke system. The best part ? You get in a day of shooting and playing ! Good luck


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks bones, I'll have to take it out sometime and try! The only downside is it will limit my range with that choke!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Possibly...well ok more than likely a bit....You never know though. As an alternative I'd keep your fathers gun as it is. Use it to hunt pheasants or quail. i know money may be tight but you can buy a pretty nice basic shotgun for not a lot of money. Try a pawn shop. Just make sure they guarantee it will fire.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know there is a Cabelas in Allen,Texas so you could look there for what you might like.
Save your cash and you'll be able to get a Benelli Nova, Remington, or Mossburg pump shotgun for $400 or under without a problem. Plus most of these guns come with at least 3-5 different chokes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an NEF Turkey Pardner Pump I bought for 240 bucks this past November. Full camo with tru-glo sights. Very nice gun for the money and well put together. Has screw in chokes. Comes with a modified and extra full choke. That's all you really need for yotes. The short 18" barrel is great for the brush too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard those are great guns and are very well made.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It truly is well made and a smooth shooting gun. I bought it for turkey and coyote as it's nice and compact but still deadly. For the price you just can't go wrong.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright guys this is what I've decided to do. Since I can't afford a new shotgun I'll see how slugs shoot from it. It will still be easier to hit them at under 40 yard with a slug than with a scoped rifle and I can hit them on the run in close better! Any thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd still be patterning the 000 or 0000 buck. I'll bet they are cheaper and you've got more than one projectile in the air.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Night hunting in Arizona is starting in March so I've been working on a night rig. Picked up a Truglo red-dot w/crosshair reticle and a scope mount for my Mossberg Turkey gun. Also twenty-five rounds of OObuck and a box of Dead Coyote. Just ordered the Carlton Dead Coyote choke tube, as my ulti-full turkey choke is for lead shot only. Also a Cyclops rechargable spot lite w/red cover. This could get interesting, as night hunting AZ has not happeded since I don't know when. Can you PM shift boys think of anything elso a guy might need?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Coyot.223 said:


> Thanks guys. Lots of good info here! And to my disappointment I just looked it has a improved cylinder in it and doesn't allow screw in chokes!


 Its an older like mine is --they are fine but its unchangeable. When youngdon typed 0000 he means #4 buckshot--also try #1, both give plenty of pellets and also have downrange power. Like mentioned above pattern your gun at say 25 yds and at 50 yds and see what it really does. It matters a LOT. Also since you are new to the gun etc...make sure the plug is in ( a device in the end of the magazine tube under your barrel) There is a Cap at the end of the magazine that unscrews, once unscrewed there is a split round retainer with a hole/circle in the middle. If you can see wood, or plastic in that circle/hole---then the plug is in. It limits the number of shells your gun can hold from 5 without the plug in, to 3 with the plug in. The reason Im mentioning all this to you is for hunting small game--which a yote falls under, you cant have more than a total of 3 shells--1 in the barrel and 2 in the magazine. If you get checked by the warden this is the first check they make--outside of a license of course.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, how can I tell if with 0000 shot that it will be affective? How many pellets should I get in say a 15 in circle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that there are about 40 pellets. The pattern should be dense enough that you won't miss a coyote sized animal. And always be prepared to follow up...always !


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! Would you recommend me trying several different kinds of buckshot? Such as the one you're talking about and 000?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, however triple ought (000) is rather big--like only apx 8~9 pellets in a 2 3/4in shell. So smaller and more like #1 and #4 are more than big enough but have much more pellets and offer less deformity coming out of the tighter chokes. However your gun might shoot 000 well and if thats the case go with it, but IMO its a bit beyond whats needed or what would simply be better as far as more in the pattern.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Below is a link to pretty good shot shell info

http://www.shotgunworld.com/amm.html#Shot%20Size


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good link 220...Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hopefully it will help. seems to be a lot of questions about shot shells and shot size.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

So y'all do think that an improved cylinder with the right shot shells could be good for coyotes if I stay within say 30 yards?


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

And thanks 220!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Made a shortcut to that--good info easily looked at and understood, thx for the link 220!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> So y'all do think that an improved cylinder with the right shot shells could be good for coyotes if I stay within say 30 yards?


I absolutely think that they will work at that range. Perhaps farther...that's why you need to pattern the gun.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had my Benelli Nova 12 gauge dipped in camo because the barrel was starting to get a few rust spots. I use this shotgun for just about everything. Raccoon, waterfowl, turkeys, skeet, but no coyotes yet. Somebody I hunt with has a very itchy trigger finger when shooting their rifle, LOL. Most of the time I use a modified choke. By the way, anyday spent hunting is 10 times better than anyday being stuck at work.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked up a new mossber500 12g 28" barrel for 289 from gander mountain and a mossberg 500 grand slam turkey in full camo with 20" barrel and accu choke xx full turkey ,true glo sites for 331 at buds gun shop. both shoot 23/4" or 3".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> I had my Benelli Nova 12 gauge dipped in camo because the barrel was starting to get a few rust spots. I use this shotgun for just about everything. Raccoon, waterfowl, turkeys, skeet, but no coyotes yet. Somebody I hunt with has a very itchy trigger finger when shooting their rifle, LOL. Most of the time I use a modified choke. By the way, anyday spent hunting is 10 times better than anyday being stuck at work.


OMG I think jonbnks is from Remulak......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you originally from France ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He does have an extra large head it appears....LOL Just kidding Jon. Just following Don's lead.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Narfle the garthug


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Narfle the Garthok ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> He does have an extra large head it appears....LOL Just kidding Jon. Just following Don's lead.


Oh sure blame it on me. "Look at the size of that noggin'...It's huge...It could be a planetoid "


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats the one, didnt know the exact spelling but it was close enough LOL


----------



## ARmed.223 (Feb 14, 2012)

Been following your post and thought I'd give my 2 cents worth even though I'm a newbie. If you say that your gun is an 1100 it means that you have to stick with 2 3/4 shells but don't be discouraged. In my experience ( more in turkey and duck hunting) I have found that many times a 2 3/4 will pattern better then many 3 or 3 1/2s but that has been a few years back before the new coyote chokes have come out so things may have changed by now. But still. All it takes is 1 well placed pellet. May wanna check your local laws before shooting slugs. Some states put limits on what you can use for small game and night hunting. None the less patter it no matter. Good luck out there. Shoot strait kill clean


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .223ARmed.

Your 2 cents are worth the same as anyone elses here.


----------

